# Planted Shrimp Vase



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

Looks like a good start.


----------



## goot776 (May 10, 2010)

I was thinking of how you might be able to custom build a battery powered hood cap with LEDs so it wouldn't have to be so reliant on that lamp. That would make it a nice little unit you could fit anywhere.

Where did you get the vase?


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

thank you for the idea but I don't really want to get involved with LEDs again after i painstakingly built my LED fixture for my 3 gal pico reef. I think this lamp will do fine, it is not like i plan on leaving this light on most of the day haha, only a few hours a day. Who knows i may even just put this vase next to a window and have just natural sunlight light it 

I found the vase at a floral place. i normally don't visit those but i just had to this once.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Are you doing anything to provide water movement?

It looks lovely!


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

not doing anything for water movement as of yet. probably sometime before I add a few shrimp, I will add an airstone for water movement. trying to currently figure out how to conceal it well....
Thanks laura!


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

just fixed that airline tubing to make it look more clean and not disturb the DW 








as you can see that broken branch hollow is now free and looks great again








tannins in the water much?


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

That is sweet!!! Just as a heads up though, I would try and make/buy a small sponge filter or something because these type of tanks get dirty...fast!


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

I might want to down the road...
I need some plant that can grow on that stump piece thats coming out of the water...is there such a plant?


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

working with that emersed stump now... will probably need something instead of this anubias though...something more exciting that moss..


----------



## Stemwinder (May 29, 2010)

That looks really cool.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

thanks, though this project is going to be paused for a bit...some people in my house do not approve of yet another aquarium lol.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Does it happen to be a parent?:icon_mrgr

Just so you know, that Anubias(?) needs alot of humidity to be grown emmersed.


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

JakeJ said:


> Does it happen to be a parent?:icon_mrgr
> 
> Just so you know, that Anubias(?) needs alot of humidity to be grown emmersed.


I majorly LOL'ed at that Jake!

Sorry to hear the project has been postponed Ivan[I mean Newman]...

-Kenny


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

lol DB
and ya Jake its a pesky parent...
yes the anubias didnt work, as soon as i saw that new leaf begin to dry out i threw it back in my 40 gallon planted...

EDIT: this project has been stopped completely...


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Yes, the bane of all kid fish keepers everywhere. The only good thing about them is that they have the car keys!


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

I dont need no car keys I own a car lol. the only good thing about them in my case is that they have the house and food!


----------

